# XP Neu aufgesetzt - Partition Versteckt



## antihero (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo tutorials.de

Habe gerade den PC meines Chefs neu aufgesetzt. Dieser Satz entfaltet in Kombination mit dem Threadtitel schon erstes Dramaturgiepotential. Ist aber glücklicherweise nicht ganz so schlimm:

Der Auftrag ist, den Computer meines Chefs neu aufzusetzen. Ich backupe also wichtige Daten des Chefs auf Partition zwei, benutze die Recovery Disk mit der Option "Rücksetzung auf erste Partition" und starte danach den Computer auf, um zu sehen das Partition zwei plötzlich nicht mehr da ist. Hühnerhaut und Gebete an alle bekannten Gottheiten.
Schwupps erinnere ich mich dann plötzlich daran, dass es ja "unsichtbare" Partitionen gibt. Mit dem "Paragon Partition Manager" und "Norton Ghost" vergewissere ich mich dann, dass die Partition tatsächlich noch vorhanden, aber als "versteckt" definiert ist.

Weiss jemand von euch wie man diese Partition nun auch in Windows wieder sichtbar macht? Partition Magic und Paragon Partition Manager helfen mir in der Demoversion leider nicht, und die Vollversionen der Programme habe ich nicht.

Merci schon im Voraus!

antihero


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Hast schon Mal in Der Datenträgerverwaltung nachgeschaut?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Oktober 2005)

Schau mal bitte - wie schon erwähnt wurde - in die Datenträgerverwaltung (siehe Screenshots falls Du nicht weißt wo das zu finden ist).
Wird die Festplatte dort aufgelistet? Wenn nicht wurde die Partition tatsächlich von Acronis geschickt "ausgeblendet". Leider kenne ich mich nicht mit Acronis aus.

Ich weiß das der "Partition Manager" Partitionen verbergen und sichtbar machen kann. Und das kostenlos!
http://www.ranish.com/part/

Ob das mit Acronis kompatibel ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Verwendung meines Tipps auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## antihero (22. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die Tipps.

In der Datenträgerverwaltung erscheint die Partition als "Volume" ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben. Bei Rechtsklick habe ich nur die Möglichkeit die Option "Partition löschen" auszuwählen.

Mit dem ranish Partition Manager komme ich nicht ganz klar. Wenn ich das Programm aufstarte sehe ich folgendes Bild:






Die Option zum verstecken/Anzeigen von Partitionen, geschweige den die Partition an sich, habe ich da also noch nicht gefunden...  Hast du evtl. einen Hinweis wo diese Option versteckt ist?

MfG antihero


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Oktober 2005)

antihero hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Option zum verstecken/Anzeigen von Partitionen, geschweige den die Partition an sich, habe ich da also noch nicht gefunden...  Hast du evtl. einen Hinweis wo diese Option versteckt ist?



Halloooho, soll ich noch Popo abwischen? 
Im Programm bietet sich *F1* an (*Press F1 for HELP!*).
In der Hilfe steht: *H  -   hide/unhide partition*

Was ist daran so schwer?   

P.S.: Partition auf jeden Fall sichern, falls etwas schiefläuft.
Wie schon gesagt: I am not responsible for possible desasters  

P.P.S.: Zum üben bietet sich die part244sim.exe an.
Die ändert nix an der Partitionstabelle und man kann sich mit dem Programm vertraut machen. Alles im Readme und den FAQs zu lesen


----------

